# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Liikennettä metron yhdysraiteella

## juhanahi

Kiskokuorma vietiin yöllä metrovarikolle metron yhdysraidetta pitkin. Kuvia löytyy Seisakkeelta:

http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2006-06-27

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Upeita kuvia! Kiitos, Juhana.

----------


## SD202

Ainakin perjantaina 07.07.2006 letka Occ -vaunuja oli vielä tuolla yhdysraiteella melko lähellä Tilanhoitajankaaren ja Viikintien risteystä. Tullaanko noita vaunuja hakemaan pois joku kaunis yö lisenssi-MANnin jyminän voimin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ainakin perjantaina 07.07.2006 letka Occ -vaunuja oli vielä tuolla yhdysraiteella melko lähellä Tilanhoitajankaaren ja Viikintien risteystä.


Ne olivat siinä myös sunnuntaina 9.7.

----------


## SD202

> Ne olivat siinä myös sunnuntaina 9.7.


Samoin tänään tiistaina 11.07. Vaunuja oli tarkemmin laskettuna 6 kappaletta.

----------

